# small ground fault



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

1200 amp 480 volt breaker, ground fault protected with 600 amp rating plug, protecting these 500 mcm xhhw cu in underground install.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky=t said:


> 1200 amp 480 volt breaker, ground fault protected with 600 amp rating plug, protecting these 500 mcm xhhw cu in underground install.





I fixed the pics for you. You didnt have to make them so tiny though. 600x800 is usually good size.


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

used thum nails from photo bucket, new to posting pics on here


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky=t said:


> used thum nails from photo bucket, new to posting pics on here


There is a full thread someone made about posting pics here.. but this should get you started, as far as knowing the image tag to use. http://www.electriciantalk.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


Basically - you go to the full size image on photobucket.. the the address bar will show something like: http://img.photobucket.com/blah/whatever/flower.jpg Where "flower.jpg" is the acutal picture file.

you would put the full link "http://img.photobucket.com/blah/whatever/flower.jpg" in an image tag:









So it would look like this: {img}http://img.photobucket.com/blah/whatever/flower.jpg{/img} But - Use brackets:[], not {}. That is just so I can show you without it trying to post a picture.

~Matt


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Don't you just love walking into an electrical room, getting a whiff of that old familiar smell, and seeing the paint burnt off of a panel front? Or even worse, a hole blown in it! 

lol.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

micromind said:


> Don't you just love walking into an electrical room, getting a whiff of that old familiar smell, and seeing the paint burnt off of a panel front? Or even worse, a hole blown in it!
> 
> lol.


I dont know why.. but I always laugh to myself when I see that. If a panel or the like had a hole blown through the cover due to a fault.. id have the guts AND the cover replaced if it was my facility.


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

local municipality, just make it work..LOL


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Ka-BLOWIE yikes!!!


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

micromind said:


> Don't you just love walking into an electrical room, getting a whiff of that old familiar smell, and seeing the paint burnt off of a panel front? Or even worse, a hole blown in it!
> 
> lol.


 NO!!!!

What I really love is finding that panel then noticing the upstream breaker didnt trip. But the I-Line its in smells REALLY hot.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Did the OP have a question or something?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Zog said:


> Did the OP have a question or something?


Is a question required?


He saw something blown up and wanted to share. It's simple really.


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

Zog said:


> Did the OP have a question or something?


we are still awaiting utility to re energize gear, breaker was tested and certified, line faults cleared, how ever there are still questions remeaining on the controller that may not be apperant until we re energize.

why do contractors install pvc coated rigid in duct banks and the seal the ends, run was 20' +/-, thre was 6 gallons of water in the run, and no way for it to evaporate, sure tried boiling it out though


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

sparky=t said:


> we are still awaiting utility to re energize gear, breaker was (testes)and certified, line faults cleared, how ever there are still questions remeaining on the controller that may not be apperant until we re energize.
> 
> why do contractors install pvc coated rigid in duct banks and the seal the ends, run was 20' +/-, thre was 6 gallons of water in the run, and no way for it to evaporate, sure tried boiling it out though


 testes.........Freudian slip???:laughing:


----------

